# Bone Density -  technical and professional



## kristi hutchens (Nov 5, 2008)

Does anyone know if cpt code 77080 include both the technical and professional part of the test??

Thanks for any help


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes it does.  You will need to use -26 if doing the professional part only (reading).  Use -TC if only the technical portion.


----------

